# Icicles on penis



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 24, 2013)

Im not sure how else to phrase the title, but I just wanted to make sure my male is going to be alright. Its been so cold that his urine is freezing and causing an Ice-sickle to form on his...well, we-we. he does not seem to be in any discomfort, or in pain when he pees, but when ever does do his business outside it freezes pretty quickly and an ice sickle forms. Today this one was around an inch and a half long, poor guy 
Is this normal in the freezing temperatures? Should I do something about it? Or is it just one of those, nature happens things?
Bazaar question is bazaar, so im sorry  I just have never seen this before and I want to make sure my boy is ok.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 24, 2013)

i don't know... but I really can't  stop   

Sorry Blue moon, I know its not funny!  

i bet he will be ok  

I'm tired and punchy .. forgive me!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Well I would assume that when he pees, the last icicle melts and it's replaced with a new one, so I don't think there are any blockage issues. So I don't think there is anything to worry about.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 24, 2013)

*I have no idea, but I bet that can't be comfortable for the poor guy! *


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 24, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> i don't know... but I really can't  stop
> 
> Sorry Blue moon, I know its not funny!
> 
> ...


Im laughing watching everyone check out my post and not say anything  Though honestly I was really concerned that frost bite or something horrible would happen. Never google frozen goat penis...NEVER!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 24, 2013)

Yikes.  I don't know of anything that could come from it as fact but maybe some kind of a oil would help to resist the water, and thus prevent the ice.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 24, 2013)

BlueMoonFarms said:
			
		

> Southern by choice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 24, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Well I would assume that when he pees, the last icicle melts and it's replaced with a new one, so I don't think there are any blockage issues. So I don't think there is anything to worry about.


I think it has to melt for the most part, I mean urine does come out. 
So you dont think frost bite or anything down in his nether regions should be a concern?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 24, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Yikes.  I don't know of anything that could come from it as fact but maybe some kind of a oil would help to resist the water, and thus prevent the ice.


I think that's a good idea.  Based on what you have said, I don't think that it is a problem.  When he urinates, the sheath on his penis get's wet and that' where the icicles form.  But, I think Pearces idea makes sense.

I'm so glad I live in NC. We are having our coldest night of the year tonight.  High Teens.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 24, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *I have no idea, but I bet that can't be comfortable for the poor guy! *


I dont imagine so


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 24, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Yikes.  I don't know of anything that could come from it as fact but maybe some kind of a oil would help to resist the water, and thus prevent the ice.


Oil? What kind would be safe to put bellow his belt?


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 24, 2013)

I was thinking about it but I don't know for sure  I'm inclined to think not, but I'm no expert on frost bite and I don't know how long it takes to occur, or under what conditions.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 24, 2013)

BlueMoonFarms said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure really, just a guess.  Maybe some cooking spray?    (Sorry  I know not funny).


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 24, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> BlueMoonFarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im seriously afraid to try and google goat safe oil after my last attempts...
But I do you have any idea if any kind of mineral oil, or dare I say lotion >_> would be safe. I know this is serious, but I cant stop laughing now XD


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 24, 2013)

Does he have long hair around his penis if so prob just pee run off on the long hair which will freeze as he pees. Just watch out his bits dont freeze esp scrotum as he will end up sterile 
Dont know goats but must be the same as a bull when frostbite is a concern


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 24, 2013)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Does he have long hair around his penis if so prob just pee run off on the long hair which will freeze as he pees. Just watch out his bits dont freeze esp scrotum as he will end up sterile
> Dont know goats but must be the same as a bull when frostbite is a concern


No hair, in fact its pretty hairless which is why I got so worried  If it happens in bulls it could happen in goats I would guess, any ideas on how I could prevent it?


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry its a crappy answer but I would get him in somwhere warmer


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 24, 2013)

olive oil should be safe


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 24, 2013)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Sorry its a crappy answer but I would get him in somwhere warmer


So keep him in the barn then and not let him outside would be best?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 24, 2013)

alsea1 said:
			
		

> olive oil should be safe


Ok...
I am now a walking joke in my house...
I have to rub olive oil on my goats penis...*sigh* The things I do for my animals!
*edit*
Thank you for the input!! This plus keeping im in during the deep freeze should help keep him from freezing his under bits.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow...I have never heard of this before...and my Dad was a cattle farmer in Saskatchewan where temps go to 40 below with wind chills at 50 below...never saw a bull or steer with this problem 

And I think getting him into a warmer place and giving him warm water to drink might help?  Hope it doesn't do anything to his 'manhood"

Now go oil up your goat...and after that do NOT turn your back on him


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 24, 2013)

BlueMoonFarms said:
			
		

> Southern by choice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAH


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 24, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> BlueMoonFarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep reading all the comments, and my replies, it gets so much more amusing.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 24, 2013)

I did. lol Made me laugh!

But it is a no joking matter. Poor guy. I think that as long as he is able to pee he should be ok but I live here in NC where this isn't even an after thought.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 24, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Wow...I have never heard of this before...and my Dad was a cattle farmer in Saskatchewan where temps go to 40 below with wind chills at 50 below...never saw a bull or steer with this problem
> 
> And I think getting him into a warmer place and giving him warm water to drink might help?  Hope it doesn't do anything to his 'manhood"
> 
> Now go oil up your goat...and after that do NOT turn your back on him


The guy up the road has over 100 head of cattle out in the open fields, and he just shrugged at me and said he had never had an issue. So my boy must just be special... 
Every morning I bring a fresh bucket of warm water down and he and one of the does guzzles it, so that I at least have covered. Hes not going to be happy when I restrict his outside time lol.
Any idea if there's a way I can test his uh... fertility in the spring to make sure hes still got the goods?

 This is going to be very interesting...Hopefully he wont get any ideas...


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 24, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I did. lol Made me laugh!
> 
> But it is a no joking matter. Poor guy. I think that as long as he is able to pee he should be ok but I live here in NC where this isn't even an after thought.


Hey at least I have a plan. I just hope I caught everything in time before it did any damage to his baby makers


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't think any kind of cooking oil i.e conola, peanut, vegetable would harm your boys boy parts.

I think I would go with whatever I had in a "spray"

I don't think any would hurt.  Sorry to hear about your problem


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 24, 2013)

I know vaseline is supposed to be put on big chicken combs to prevent frostbite. I'd say vaseline or olive oil.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 24, 2013)

You could try vaseline.

If you have a microscope and feel like giving him a "real good time", you could do a collection and try and count the sperm yourself....


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 24, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> I don't think any kind of cooking oil i.e conola, peanut, vegetable would harm your boys boy parts.
> 
> I think I would go with whatever I had in a "spray"
> 
> I don't think any would hurt.  Sorry to hear about your problem


Worst case i have plastic gloves I can put on, hes such a perv I doubt he well care  
Though i think I might be able to put the oil into a spray bottle...Hey there's an idea! I have some extra ones so i can give it a try. I really hope I caught this in time.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 24, 2013)

BlueMoonFarms said:
			
		

> OneFineAcre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would almost be willing to bet that he wouldn't care, in fact he may look back on today very fondly


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 24, 2013)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> You could try vaseline.
> 
> If you have a microscope and feel like giving him a "real good time", you could do a collection and try and count the sperm yourself....


Thank god my husband is not on this forum, I would never hear the end of this...
But that is an idea. We do have a microscope we could use, though I think ill try and see if the vet will do it for me first.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah......... I thought of all kinds of things to say, but trying to keep it clean and still offer suggestions.....And that could really be helpful...


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 24, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> BlueMoonFarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your most likely right X_X


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 24, 2013)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> Yeah......... I thought of all kinds of things to say, but trying to keep it clean and still offer suggestions.....And that could really be helpful...


And thank you for that!  I know it couldnt have been easy!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jan 24, 2013)

BlueMoonFarms said:
			
		

> alsea1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oi, you should know what my friend does for her DOGS. 
She raises huskies, and when the boys [intact or not] get really 'happy', sometimes their, well, ya, swells up, and you have to relieve there... well, you get what I mean. 

Our boy [we have a wether] NEVER has icicles there. He's hairy though. But it gets pretty cold here [AK], course we usually keep them locked up when its -20 or below


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 24, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> I would almost be willing to bet that he wouldn't care, in fact he may look back on today very fondly


----------



## PattySh (Jan 25, 2013)

Are you sure he's not dribbling urine vs peeing a good stream. Just a thought.


----------



## poorboys (Jan 25, 2013)

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> I know vaseline is supposed to be put on big chicken combs to prevent frostbite. I'd say vaseline or olive oil.


I agree with this, my dh use to have rooster's that he would do this too, it shouldn't hurt to try. and I can't help myself but:


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 25, 2013)

Bwa hah hahhaaa!!  My kids want me to tell them why I am laughing so loudly at 7 in the morning.


----------



## bigmike (Jan 25, 2013)

I know it's not a funny situation but this thread is cracking me up...Glad I live in Texas so i don't have to worry about this...sorry


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 25, 2013)

you posted at 9:26 last night..... this has got to be the fastest growing post EVER!

BTW- I'm not tired and punchy anymore and I'm still  

I think Pearce should come take care of it, since she had the oil suggestion. I'd use mineral oil though.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 25, 2013)

On my way---I recently had to wash, dry, and apply baby butt paste to our bucks' legs and wangdoodle.  It was, ummm, an experience.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 25, 2013)

oh Pearce...


----------



## newbiekat (Jan 25, 2013)

> Now go oil up your goat...and after that do NOT turn your back on him


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 25, 2013)

Alright well I lathered my boy up with olive oil and vaselien...He enjoyed it...
I am so glad everyone can find this as humorous as my husband, and in the end its best to laugh then to panic.
I just hope he does not end up sterile


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 25, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> you posted at 9:26 last night..... this has got to be the fastest growing post EVER!
> 
> BTW- I'm not tired and punchy anymore and I'm still
> 
> I think Pearce should come take care of it, since she had the oil suggestion. I'd use mineral oil though.


Well its growing because it has the word penis in it haha no mater how old you get that single word is just the most amusing word in the world.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 25, 2013)

Ah he won't. I'm sure he'll be fine.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 25, 2013)

Me too BlueMoon...as funny as it is...if it causes him to be sterile and you don't know it and lose a year of kids because of it...that would not be funny at all.  Perhaps a vet can check for that in spring?  Money would be worth it to not lose a crop of kids and feeding up the does for no reason.

Now...if you are the one that has to get the sample to check for sterility...be sure to share the experience...we love to laugh


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 25, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Me too BlueMoon...as funny as it is...if it causes him to be sterile and you don't know it and lose a year of kids because of it...that would not be funny at all.  Perhaps a vet can check for that in spring?  Money would be worth it to not lose a crop of kids and feeding up the does for no reason.
> 
> Now...if you are the one that has to get the sample to check for sterility...be sure to share the experience...we love to laugh


I think just to be safe were going to have the vet come out and check him come spring. We cant afford to not know 

Im not even sure how I would be able to "get him happy" so if I end up having to I might be back and asking for awkward advice


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 25, 2013)

BlueMoonFarms said:
			
		

> Southern by choice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and put together with icicles!


----------



## lovinglife (Jan 25, 2013)

OK!  I am sitting at my desk during lunch and people are looking at me because I keep laughing!  Sorry, but this really is funny!!


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 25, 2013)

I can say this, I'm prayin' for warmer weather in Mass. This is makeing me very uncomfortable. I don't see what's so funny about this situation.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 25, 2013)

You know, you can get olive oil in a spray can, so you wouldn't have to be touching anything, which might or might not make your boy happy.

I'm sure it's worrying you more than it is him.  

DonnaBelle


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 25, 2013)

goodolboy said:
			
		

> I can say this, I'm prayin' for warmer weather in Mass. This is makeing me very uncomfortable. I don't see what's so funny about this situation.


As worried as I am, I have laughed with every reply. I find it best to take humor from this rather then panic over things I really cant control.
I really hope the temperature rises, hes to young to go sterile on me


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 25, 2013)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> You know, you can get olive oil in a spray can, so you wouldn't have to be touching anything, which might or might not make your boy happy.
> 
> I'm sure it's worrying you more than it is him.
> 
> DonnaBelle


Just got back from shopping! Got some better plastic gloves and sprayable olive oil. Went out to check on him and there no ice! 
But hes not happy being locked up...Oh well though, if it keeps him safe then thats all I care about.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 25, 2013)

I would think any effect the cold would have on his swimmers will be gone with the snow.  Try to not stress it---I bet he is just fine when the time comes to breed.


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 25, 2013)

Females are the only ones getting any humor from this. POOOOR GOAT


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey, that's just the price ya'll pay for that "convenience"


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 25, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Hey, that's just the price ya'll pay for that "convenience"


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 25, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I would think any effect the cold would have on his swimmers will be gone with the snow.  Try to not stress it---I bet he is just fine when the time comes to breed.


x2

and



			
				goodolboy said:
			
		

> Females are the only ones getting any humor from this. POOOOR GOAT


x2


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 25, 2013)

I guess it is pretty nice convenience. Oh heck, the goat'll be fine.


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 25, 2013)

Just had a tought, maybe you need to teach him how to shake when he's done.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 25, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about trying to "make him happy"....my bucks like to play with their things all the time....I'm sure if you decided to join in the game, he wouldn't mind at all.....Just sayin'.......



> Just had a thought, maybe you need to teach him how to shake when he's done.


And teaching him to shake when he's done is probably a good Idea too....


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 25, 2013)

Ok now your all having fun with this


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, I admit I've loved this silly thread!!

Not often you can discuss a willie in polite company.

DonnaBelle


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 25, 2013)

*All I have to say is...    *


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 25, 2013)

and yup...the word icicle and penis together in the subject line...well...


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 25, 2013)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Yes, I admit I've loved this silly thread!!
> 
> Not often you can discuss a willie in polite company.
> 
> DonnaBelle


I imagined you saying that with a strong British accent, I now cant stop giggling.


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Jan 25, 2013)

Funny post, good thing my husband isn't in the room, although he probably heard me laughing through the house    I have put vaseline on my chickens combs.  Not this year, but last year.  These last few nights in Western Mass have been awful.  You might want to try bag balm too.  May give more of a protective coating.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 25, 2013)

SassyKat6181 said:
			
		

> Funny post, good thing my husband isn't in the room, although he probably heard me laughing through the house    I have put vaseline on my chickens combs.  Not this year, but last year.  These last few nights in Western Mass have been awful.  You might want to try bag balm too.  May give more of a protective coating.


I never thought of bag balm! Thank you


----------



## Egg_Newton (Jan 29, 2013)

Hmmm didn't know Frozen Goat Penis had a FB page....


----------

